# My verdict on shoot-thru netting



## luv2huntsquirrel (Nov 21, 2007)

I posted the original thread on the " Shoot-thru netting" .. I decided to take one of my "concurrent season" rifle doe tags too find out myself. Saturday afternoon i sat in one of the blinds i hunt , @ about 7:10 deer were moving i had about 4 does and a few fauns come in. I waited until a yearling came into the food plot. At 18 yards " via rangefinder " with the netting up i shot after the arrow passed right threw the netting , i noticed that the fletching went out of spiral. the arrow went 5 yards to the right of the deer & snubbed out in the ground. Now keep in mind i shoot 4-5 times a week , have harvested 7 deer by bow & i shoot a Copper John Dead Nuts 2 which has a level. So i have ruled out "my" error. I know that each experience is different , this is mine!!!! I personally will never shoot out of the netting in a ground blind. I hope that some of communist that are on this site let me have my opinion !!! jaimbo


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

thats wat i would believe because the arrow is long and it won't go fast enough to get through with out throwing it off a little

Great job


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Am I one of the Marxist?? :roll: :lol:

Sorry to hear about your experience. Now hopefully Mike (P&Y) will see this thread :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

USSapper said:


> Am I one of the Marxist?? :roll: :lol:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your experience. Now hopefully Mike (P&Y) will see this thread :lol:


I have... But I believe what I see! And I have seen great results.

I still am lost on this!


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

I use a ground blind every spring for turkey hunting with shoot through mesh. I had great results shooting through mine for the last four years. I havent missed yet. And I shoot Grim Reaper razor tips expandables through mine. A turkey is a pretty small target. Ive shot them anywhere from 6 yards to 20 yards and have missed yet. Knock on wood. But I also shoot feathers and not vanes dont know if that really matters though. Sorry to hear about your luck! Whoops I lied last spring I shot vanes. And it still worked.


----------



## luv2huntsquirrel (Nov 21, 2007)

My arrow length is 32.5" . I have been researching this all day , apparently longer arrows are more likely 2 create back spin and with penatration of any sort it is likely to throw off flight. I shoot @ 60 lbs and with the math , my length vs excelleration gives me an " wobbly " flight pattern.. jaimbo


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Id personally never shoot through the netting. At close ranges I dont think it matters much but im not going to risk it. My buddy shot his goat this year through the netting, two shots both of which were way off their mark. Hes a good shot, dont know if it was nerves or the netting, but I wasnt impressed.

We take great pains to not hit twigs, grass, etc when we make a shot, but than dont bat an eye at shooting through the mesh. :-?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Id personally never shoot through the netting. At close ranges I dont think it matters much but im not going to risk it. My buddy shot his goat this year through the netting, two shots both of which were way off their mark. Hes a good shot, dont know if it was nerves or the netting, but I wasnt impressed.
> 
> We take great pains to not hit twigs, grass, etc when we make a shot, but than dont bat an eye at shooting through the mesh. :-?


I think we should all do a little test... I was just at Sportsmans and talking to a buddy that works there about this... He had his blind in back, so we tried it in the back there. We even set up paper 5 yards after the netting to see if that showed anything...... NOTHING!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im not calling ya a liar PY, just sayin I personally wont risk it.

The other thing I dont like about the mesh (found this out hunting outta my buddies matrix in the badlands), is its DARN hard to see through in low light conditions. I had several goats at 20 yards just after sunset, if I had wanted to shoot them (thru the net) I wouldnt have been able to just because I could hardly see them.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

mechanicals work real good out of ground blind netting.


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

I have shot many different broadheads through the mesh on double bull blinds and have never had any issues out to 70 yards. Magnus Stingers, Muzzy Mx3, rocket steel head. I harvested a buck on the Double Bull video at 30 yards shooting through the mesh. There might be issues if your bow isn't quite in tune, if the arrow comes out a little sideways I could see how it affects it.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> Im not calling ya a liar PY, just sayin I personally wont risk it.
> 
> The other thing I dont like about the mesh (found this out hunting outta my buddies matrix in the badlands), is its DARN hard to see through in low light conditions. I had several goats at 20 yards just after sunset, if I had wanted to shoot them (thru the net) I wouldnt have been able to just because I could hardly see them.


you dont have to have the nets down for goats though...or mulies or turkeys for that matter. it probably helps, but whitetails are the only species afraid of the "black hole effect" that having the nets up creates. i agree with you 100% though that it blocks out a hell of a lot of light. the first time i hunted deer out of my matrix i couldnt believe how light out it was still when i poked my head out of the blind, getting ready to pack it in for the night.


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

what kind of heads are you shooting???? I for one have never had a problem with the mesh.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

I would guess that how tight the netting is would make a difference on affecting an arrow. I leave the netting down, just easier to see late in the day.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > Am I one of the Marxist?? :roll: :lol:
> ...


Mike how can you even tell if the mesh affects your shots??? Ive heard how you're all over the place when practicing :lol: If anything it steers your arrows closer to the target


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

USSapper said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > USSapper said:
> ...


Hey! You weren't suppost to say anything!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

kase, I am looking to buy a blind, but have never used one. What is the black hole effect you talked about, and how do you avoid it?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The "black hole" effect is the windows. You have a camo blind, which is dark inside, but a open port to shoot through, which creates a big black blob. Think of a house thats dark inside with a window open, kind of sticks out. Thats why double bull and alot of others use the netting now, it does away with having that black open window. Double bull also uses black window covers now as they think its better to go from black to black rather than camo to black, should you have to open a shooting port.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Doesn't the camo netting get rid of a problem like that? On the blind my buddy has his netting camo matches the sides of the blind. Does the black hole still show up? I have only seen this blind once, and it was about 2200 hours so not much for light.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes it does. But on older styles (like the DB T5) they didnt have netting. Just a cloth window cover that you could put up or take down. When you took it down, from the outside, you saw the "black blob".

I personally dont like the netting, personally dont like blinds much. I dont like being able to not see 360, I get kind of cagey in a blind. The netting makes it difficult to see in low light conditions.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Yes it does. But on older styles (like the DB T5) they didnt have netting. Just a cloth window cover that you could put up or take down. When you took it down, from the outside, you saw the "black blob".
> 
> I personally dont like the netting, personally dont like blinds much. I dont like being able to not see 360, I get kind of cagey in a blind. The netting makes it difficult to see in low light conditions.


Sit in a tree!

The only reason we have blinds, or use them are for when you can't get in a tree! They are 10 times better then sitting on a 5 gal bucket!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am looking at a Primos GroundMax Predator. Any experience with this one, or opinions? I like the roof opening, and definately the price. Is the mesh basically the same for all the blinds?


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> The "black hole" effect is the windows. You have a camo blind, which is dark inside, but a open port to shoot through, which creates a big black blob. Think of a house thats dark inside with a window open, kind of sticks out. Thats why double bull and alot of others use the netting now, it does away with having that black open window. Double bull also uses black window covers now as they think its better to go from black to black rather than camo to black, should you have to open a shooting port.


What if you leave the windows open like this?










Obviously you'll be silhouetted against the window behind you, but I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You can leave the windows open like that, but for obvious reasons you have to act more like your hunting without a blind than with one. Which IMO would defeat the purpose of the blind. The blind, if closed up some, offers you a great amount of movement you can get away with, but at the same time sacrifices your ability to see all around. If you open it up, you can see better, but can also be seen better (also allows more scent to escape the blind). Now if you take the time to really brush it in good, you can get away with a little more movement while still having the blind opened up some.

PY, I do sit in a tree, some years 100+ days. The only time I use a blind is antelope hunting, and I really dont even like it than. Its tough to get used to (at least for me) after almost 20 years in a treestand. But they are a great specialty tool.

But back to the topic of shooting through the netting. I think its been established that some guys have problems, and some dont. So the best option is to shoot through it and see what it does to your arrow flight and go from there.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> PY, I do sit in a tree, some years 100+ days. The only time I use a blind is antelope hunting, and I really dont even like it than. Its tough to get used to (at least for me) after almost 20 years in a treestand. But they are a great specialty tool.quote]
> 
> I agree with you! It is hard to see, but when the time arises there is nothing that works better!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> You can leave the windows open like that, but for obvious reasons you have to act more like your hunting without a blind than with one. Which IMO would defeat the purpose of the blind. The blind, if closed up some, offers you a great amount of movement you can get away with, but at the same time sacrifices your ability to see all around. If you open it up, you can see better, but can also be seen better (also allows more scent to escape the blind). Now if you take the time to really brush it in good, you can get away with a little more movement while still having the blind opened up some.


That is definitely true. I think the thing that allows me to get away with it is the particular blind that I use. That's the Ameristep Penthouse blind I mentioned in another topic, and it is *huge!* I could lay down in it if I wanted to. So even with all four windows open on each side, I can remain completely hidden while standing by just moving into a corner. Then when I'm at full draw, lean over slightly and shoot. 8)

I've never shot through the netting. Didn't figure it would work too well with mechanicals.


----------



## bowtech hunter (Oct 15, 2008)

i have had shot deer out of blinds with shoot thru windows and i love them i rarely sit in a stand but like you said everyone is different


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I shot 6 arrows through the netting on my new blind this evening and they went exactly where they were supposed to go. I hope that wasn't a one time thing, I don't mind missing the sweet spot once in a while on my 3-d target, but on a live deer, it doesn't sit too well.


----------

